# Mateo in the Sprinklers (Video)



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

We are dealing with a heat wave here in the city... so on our evening walk I took Mateo to our local park, hoping the sprinklers would be turned on. 

They were... and the pup got soaked, ha!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

he's looking so well....i love this dog....he was groovin' on the water.....too funny.

glad to see him up and about...


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

magicre said:


> he's looking so well....i love this dog....he was groovin' on the water.....too funny.
> 
> glad to see him up and about...


He WAS groovin' on the water... considering he's a bit iffy in the rain, I wasn't sure if he would go for the pouring down water. Ha- he just parked himself under the biggest sprinkler and let it rain down on him... 

And, yes--- he's doing really well. They removed his stitches a few days ago and you cannot even see where the two scars are--- and they cut into him twice!

Rehab begins on Tuesday, with some electro-stimulation to help build up the muscle on that shoulder. Then, it's fun with the underwater treadmill...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't see the video for some reason, but it's great to know Mateo is back in action!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

xellil said:


> I can't see the video for some reason, but it's great to know Mateo is back in action!


Hmmm... maybe it was reloading or something. Who knows?

Anyway, thank you-- Mateo is doing well!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I can see it now! he is such a hit everywhere he goes - kind of NYC dog ambassador.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

He is so freakin' adorable! I love your dog! 
I actually did that to myself today while I was cleaning the back porch off. It was so hot I just held the hose straight up in the air and let it rain down on me. My dogs are not as impressed with that as Mateo is. They ran from me like I made acid fall from the sky.... Tiny divas.....


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

It's amazing how good Mateo looks after his surgery.
The video of him is really cute!


----------

